

Bicycle radar gives cyclists a 6th sense - fstruwig
http://crowd.backtracker.io

======
roadie
Nice! Open API could mean some interesting hw combos, I'm thinking Google
Glass.

~~~
fstruwig
Absolutely! We're playing with Google Glass in our office - it's the ultimate
interface.

Pricing of Glass is just an issue at this stage.

